# Dankung Luck Ring Slingshot



## Rayshot

The Dankung Luck Ring slingshot has been talked about a fair amount on the forum. Here are a few things others might want to know about them.

I am only giving a few points of info so anyone that has something to add to this please tell what you noticed about the Luck Ring and how you found using it.

1) It is small; About 3 3/8 in. tall, outer fork width 2 5/8 in., inner fork width 1 1/4.

2) it is slippery.

3) many find it uncomfortable (me too) I had to wrap it. Wrapping makes all the difference.

I personally really like it. Below is how I wrapped it. I copied Marcus from Shanghai forum except I tucked and melted the ends. I like the double wrap on the forks it makes the forks wider, easier to fork support and more comfortable.

Some pics show how I hold/shoot it (only tried 45 degree intuitive). Because I don't want to hit my slingshot holding hand, I turn the pouch with my pouch thumb nail facing the ground with a slight bending of the pouch over my thumb.


----------



## M.J

It's small, for sure but the way it sits in relation to the gripping fingers really doesn't look that different from how I hold any other slingshot. I need to try one of these out!


----------



## pop shot

how's it shooting?


----------



## Danny0663

Nice review Ray,

Jheezz that frame is small


----------



## Rayshot

pop shot said:


> how's it shooting?


Good question. After the post I went to out to shoot some more with it. I started shooting fast and didn't give enough bend to the pouch and caught the back of my hand which opened up a cut from work in the exact hit spot.

I am going to give a try holding the LR the way you hold it so I don't have to shoot it Dgui style. All that said, even though I shoot better sideways I like shooting intuitive better and this is how I am shooting this one. Do you shoot it sideways?


----------



## pop shot

yes, i hold it sideways, nested in the web of my hand. i don't twist or do anything to the pouch. I can't physically hold it finger/thumb brace without it slipping and hurtling toward my moneymaker. i tried that once.


----------



## newconvert

i also began holding mine like you did! it ended in a purple thumb, PS posted a photo of his holding method, one i started that i found nothing more was needed, no twist, no more pain.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15994-luck-rings/


----------



## Jakerock

I am a big fan, and after a week, I am holding it like this:


----------



## Sofreto

I have one on the way...looking forward to trying it. I will take your advice and wrap it

Cheeers,

Sofreto


----------



## M.J

I hold mine sideways to shoot. I'm shooting it bare because I'm too lazy to wrap it and I always do a crappy job anyway.
Really the only problem I have is that it directs all the energy of the draw into the ring finger and starts to hurt pretty quickly. Maybe I'll just try to wrap the bottom part.
Oh yeah, I twist the pouch when I shoot it, just like all the others.


----------



## stinger

They are so tiny! Great wrap.


----------



## T22T

I like the narrow forks, but the handle is way too short. Look what I did with mine :

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/37475-dankung-lucky-rings-x-small-growing-up/

the ideal lucky for me would be same fork width with longer ergo curved handle .


----------



## Wingshooter

I tried one of those once and passed it right on to the next guy that thought he might like it.


----------



## Jakerock

Where were you three years ago when I was about to buy mine?


----------



## Rayshot

Jakerock said:


> Where were you three years ago when I was about to buy mine?


Ah, the Jakerock is still around!


----------



## Jakerock

Hey Ray!


----------

